

UK government responds on Phorm - parenthesis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7619297.stm

======
fendale
I have been watching this Phorm business for some time now - While I am
disappointed that the EU are letting them continue on with it, at least they
have stated that companies involved must obtain consent and provide useful
information about what people are consenting for ... I still wouldn't bet on
the ISP's gaming it somehow though!

------
parenthesis
Background on Phorm: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phorm> .

